# Spanish Government to promote Spain property market in the UK



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A Place in the Sun | News and features - Government to promote Spain property market UK




> The Spanish Government will step up its attempts to attract more Brits to buy holiday and investment homes in Spain, with a road show tour next month.
> 
> The Government will kick-off with a press conference at the Spanish Embassy on May 4th to discuss benefits of Spain property reforms and opportunities for UK investors seeking to buy homes in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They need to sort out the exchange rate before people are going to see buying in Spain as an investment methinks!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> They need to sort out the exchange rate before people are going to see buying in Spain as an investment methinks!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Not just UK though - at the end of the article it says "The road show will later move on to France, Germany, Holland, Sweden and Russia."

What would be really sensible would be for the Spanish government to offer a guarantee to overseas buyers that all property on the market will be (a) legal and (b) not subject to any future compulsory purchase orders.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Not just UK though - at the end of the article it says "The road show will later move on to France, Germany, Holland, Sweden and Russia."
> 
> What would be really sensible would be for the Spanish government to offer a guarantee to overseas buyers that all property on the market will be (a) legal and (b) not subject to any future compulsory purchase orders.


that would make a huge difference

it would also mean theSpanish gov tpromising more to foreigners than they do to their own people - can't see it happening somehow

which is is great shame


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Not just UK though - at the end of the article it says "The road show will later move on to France, Germany, Holland, Sweden and Russia."
> 
> What would be really sensible would be for the Spanish government to offer a guarantee to overseas buyers that all property on the market will be (a) legal and (b) not subject to any future compulsory purchase orders.


Wouldn't it just, but then, they wouldnt be able to make double the money out of us then would they. 

My house is legal, yet suddenly because the Government hereabouts has spent all the money the EU gave them in grants for roads, water, electricity etc to legal houses they moved the goal posts. Now all houses have to apply for / buy a Cedula Habilitilidad. In other words, they now have a get out of jail card, because most houses are being refused a Cedula on the flimsiest of grounds.


----------

